# My Freelance Kit (M.A.C Zuca)



## xKiKix (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi all! I know it's been foREVer since I've been on here. I was going through a lot in my life in the past few years I've been away and since then I have FINALLY become a professional makeup artist!

  	WOOT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	This is just a quick snap of my kit that I wanted to share with you guys. I didn't want to take photos of each product in my kit, but if you want I could do that.

  	Thanks and I hope everything is going well you guys!




  	My beautiful train case (I had a regular train case from Sephora but this Zuca changed my life! and yes I do have a lock when I have to step away from my kit during shoots)




  	You can NEVER have too many hand sanitizers!



  	Business Cards and Extra Wipes.



  	Disposable Wedges, Kleenex and Q-tips (quick grabs)



  	Pouches of tools/disposable wands & brushes and Eyeliner Pencils.



  	The Prized Collection!



  	Organized Utility Pouches.



  	Towel, Wipes, and Bottles.



  	My "Everything" Pouch. (Primers, Foundation, Concealers, Powders, Mascara & Lashes, Bases, Pigments and such...)



  	My Lips & Cheek Pouch.



  	My Palette Pouch.



  	My Airbrush Pouch.

  	Thanks again and I would love to hear what you guys of this or what you use to travel with your kit.

  	再见！See you soon!


----------



## Mindy! (Aug 25, 2012)

Oh my LOVE it! How are you liking the zuca? I am looking into getting one! If you don't mind me asking how much did it cost?


----------



## xKiKix (Aug 25, 2012)

Mindy! said:


> Oh my LOVE it! How are you liking the zuca? I am looking into getting one! If you don't mind me asking how much did it cost?


  	Oh I don't mind at all. lol I think the Zuca from M.A.C is about $270-280. I honestly didn't really want the M.A.C one but the pink zuca pro artist from zuca's website was backordered and I live near a M.A.C pro store so I just got it there instead. It's much cheaper if you plan to order one from the Zuca website. hth. 

  	I really love the Zuca. I used boxes from checkbook orders to create a "tray" system in the pouches to organize my makeup and it helps a lot. I love that I can carry a lot of my makeup without it weighing a lot to travel with to gigs. It's just SOOO much easier to travel with than a regular train case I had from Sephora. I love it and I would definitely purchase a Zuca pro artist when I save up more money. It's so worth it!


----------



## amberave (Aug 26, 2012)

This looks cool but I'd be afraid that the layers would slide around!


----------



## xKiKix (Aug 26, 2012)

amberave said:


> This looks cool but I'd be afraid that the layers would slide around!


  	Not at all! The pouches stay fit inside the zuca so nothing gets moved around. The pouch with all my eyeshadow palettes sits at the bottom and throughout all my travel it has never been damaged at all!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Nov 7, 2012)

WOW, I really love the traincase!


----------

